# Freeze up



## Steve H (May 15, 2006)

Both Discovery Channel and The Travel Channel have been having video freeze ups latley. The strange thing is we only see it happening during the commericals and only on the HD versions of these channels. Is this a new problem that anyone else has seen?


Edit: I should add that the freeze up goes away on its own at the end of the commerical.


----------



## epokopac (Aug 8, 2007)

Steve H said:


> Both Discovery Channel and The Travel Channel have been having video freeze ups latley. The strange thing is we only see it happening during the commericals and only on the HD versions of these channels. Is this a new problem that anyone else has seen?
> 
> Edit: I should add that the freeze up goes away on its own at the end of the commerical.


I've seen it as well today (11-23). It wasn't limited to the commercials in my case. Doesn't seem to be a problem with the SD feed of the same channel. Could be just a temporary glitch. Usually the HD feeds for those channels are problem free.


----------



## Suomi (Jan 7, 2006)

Travel HD was freezing up really bad this evening. I've noticed it on a few of the HD channels. I hope they fix whatever is causing this because it is quite obnoxious.


----------



## kucharsk (Sep 20, 2006)

It's been going on since at least Friday and is, of course, getting really annoying.

So far I've seen it on Discovery HD, Travel HD and TLC HD, and definitely during program material.

The weird thing is that if you're watching the channel live what you'll see is:

1) The picture freezes but audio continues
2) The picture stutters with an audio glitch
3) Picture and audio are back

But if playing back from the DVR, you'll suddenly see the program content skip forward by several seconds.

This is strange as I thought, as in a TiVo, we were *always* watching buffered content from the HD.


----------



## dbconsultant (Sep 13, 2005)

I recorded three things from the Discovery Channel last night and watched all three today. Because I was working, I kept forgetting to 'skip' the commercials and noticed that the all seemed to cut off and skip to the middle of the next one. I didn't notice it during the actual program, just the commercials.


----------



## fredp (Jun 2, 2007)

Its not just during the commercials on Disc. While the freezes are fairly quick in recovering it starting to be annoying regardless on the HD feed. Tonight it started on the Sci HD feed. Just once but the same as on Disc HD...


----------



## jckelsey (Oct 18, 2007)

I've been seeing the same thing here, also seeing a lot of blocky feed on AMC. Like there is some kind of interference.


----------



## Dax (May 15, 2004)

I've been having similar problems but with SD channels. It seems to happen most often in the evenings and in the early morning hours after midnight. Of the channels I've observed, Spike and GSN are particularly bad sometimes with complete signal loss for a few seconds. I've also noticed minor glitches in the local channels.


----------



## olds403 (Nov 20, 2007)

Had the same thing on Discovery HD last couple of days. Video would freeze, audio would continue. If I changed the channel up or down and back it would be a black screen for 10-20 seconds before Discovery HD came back. Problem seemed worst when either transitioning to or from commercial. I thought it was my box, nice to hear others having the same issue.


----------



## CorpITGuy (Apr 12, 2007)

I wonder what the cause of this is... it was very noticeable as I was watching Discovery HD last night. I hope they find a resolution soon. 

My 77w channels aren't doing this... only 119/129.


----------



## kucharsk (Sep 20, 2006)

There's another thread that suggests it's in the source feed DISH is receiving.

Note that Discovery and TLC are both owned by Discovery and in fact share the same C-Band source transponder - AMC 10, transponder 21.

That however doesn't explain the issues seen on Travel HD, which originates over on Galaxy 13, transponder 22


----------



## 34Ford (Jul 3, 2004)

I just watched Little People we recorded last night on TLC and we were both cussing a blue streak. 

The biggest bunch of skipping & freezing I have ever seen in 8 years.
What a mess.


----------



## manicd (Jan 30, 2003)

You can add Starz FamilyHD to the freeze ups. 

Really is annoying when trying to watch those great American classics like Ernest Goes to Jail!


----------



## SDiego (May 19, 2003)

I have been having the same freeze ups, and also on tv2 as well. happens during hd and non hd programing. comericals and not. Dish sent me another reciever, but still the same thing. But my reciever will sometime reboot. thats Really Anoying.


----------

